# Late Ithaca



## K777 (Apr 22, 2016)

I recently acquired a very late Ithaca, # 2657XXX. The grips are not correct and the magazine is a USGI 60s or 70s. What would be the correct set of grips and the correct magazine?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Er...you talking about a Government Model .45? Most of us probably think featherweight shotgun, if you just say Ithaca. If so, I would think checkered brown plastic was probably the original, in 1944. Magazine was probably blued steel with a flush-type metal base, on the original. I don't think they have changed much, except they may be stainless steel on some.


----------



## K777 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes, it's an Ithaca M1911A1. Are there any markings on the correct grips or magazine?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No special marking for either those parts were shipped to the gun makers by the crate full to speed up production


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Bisely and K77 nailed it on the grips....checkered brown plastic , Gun Parts Corp. has original used ones for $12.50 and they have new reproduction. The plastic grips were the first thing I changed on mine... talk about ugly, but I still have them stashed in my grip box.


----------

